# Just got 100% worse, and now completely hopeless.



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

After reading about Solipsism. There is no longer anymore graspable meaning to life. Might as well end it all after this.


----------



## Swansea (Jun 11, 2013)

You know one of the best portrayals of solipsism is in the novel "Lolita" by Nabakov. And, I assure you no one wants to be the main character in that. Solipsism is a bullshit theoretical philosophical idea. Jesus, maybe read some absurdism instead perhaps some Camus. Anything but solipsism


----------



## Erik197834 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes solipsism is also my trigger, although I was in a bad place already when I read it. Stop Googling. I bet you do that a lot!!??


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Wtf is this Solipsism??

It's got absolutely nothing to do with DP

Don't waste ur time with useless diagnosis seriously ... Feeling detached is just a symptom of DP it doesn't mean squat about Solipsism !


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

What THE HELL u think people are about on this forum? It's NOT a god damn philosophy forum. 
Philosophers are old pedophiles. The existential thoughts some people are bothered by and the
experience that the world's logic lay on shaky ground is NOT a FUCKING philosophy play around. It is a sign of abnormal levels of anxiety.

I HATE those threads...............


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

I am sorry for the hateful post, but obsessing on symptoms is NOT what will get you to where u want to be.
I advise u to use this site for:

1) learning what is happening to you and why
2) talk to people who recovered if you feel lost and need guidance. 
3) talk to others who can understand and relate, get to know people from other countries (why not)
4) support whoever is having it hard, even if you feel like shit by yourself.

Seems like you are having horrible days, and that is more than okay to ask for help and talk, but you just dig further in the rabbit hole.


----------



## Lynxabc (Nov 28, 2012)

Solipsism is utter bullshit lol


----------



## Hosscat (Oct 23, 2012)

Don't give up! Lots of people have gotten over this idea, some after a long time. So never give up. Learn what you can about dealing with anxiety and ocd obsessions.


----------

